# Audio / Video >  VEF 101 pastuzis

## Vaz3

sveiki!
Man radas jauājums par šo pastūzi
http://radiopagajiba.lv/VEF/vef101.htm
cik šis pastiprinātājs ir kvalitativs?ja runa iet par mazām jaudām un papīra skaļuruņiem...
ir doma pie viņa spēlēt ģitāru,papīra skaļuruņiem lielu jaudu nevajag,tāpēc likās ka šis pastūzis derētu,jo nemaksā ari dārgi...
tad kādas jūsu domas par šo pastuzi?

----------


## AndrisZ

Pats teici:



> lai mūziku klausītos peitiek ar 3w


 Tad jau labu labais.  ::

----------


## Vaz3

PAr jaudu skaidrs ka man peitiks pei attiec'igaj'am tumb'am,bet k'ada kvalit'ate?

----------


## AndrisZ

Tehniskie dati jau Tevis dotajā linkā ir. Praktiski jau ja nevajag drebināt sienas, tad es nejūtu būtisku atšķirību starp šo te, UKU020 vai 7111. Visu vairāk nosaka akustika.
Vienīgi šiem vecajiem pirms lietošanas visus elektrolītiskos kondensatorus gan vajag nomainīt.

----------


## Jon

Oriģināli VEF-101 komplektējās ar kompresijas jeb slēgtajām kastēm (sealed box). Pati kaste bija kvalitatīva. Izmantots no krieviem iepirkts pīkstulis ar visai "netīru" skaņu un tas pats 10GD-34 jeb 25ZT-4, kas sastopams iekš S-30. Pēdējās (kas ar kārtīgu 2-joslu filtru) ar šo pastiprinātāju iet kopā tīri labi. VEF-101 attīsta sinusa jaudu apm. 15 W. Būtisks tā trūkums (tāpat kā UKU-020) ir kārtīgas aizsardzības un releja neesamība. Tāpēc pārejas procesu izraisītais būkšķis skaļruņos ieslēgšanas momentā neizbēgams.
Kādā topikā izrakstījos, kā šis rīks ar mazām sāpēm forsējams līdz apm. 25 W kanālā.

----------


## ROBERTTT

1. Kārt Vef 101 sinusoidālā (Nomilālā) jauda ir 10W uz kanālu (Reāli pat mazāk jo S-30 nevar dabūt "peregruzku")
2. Kārt priekš mūzikas klausīšanās kvalitāte nekāda vienīgi skan diezgan basīgi
3. Priekš ģitāras un papīrniekiem varētu būt diezgan normāli jo ampa skaņa pat nedaudz līdzinās lampu pastūžu skaņai tieši basa gals (Manuprāt)

----------


## Vaz3

> 3. Priekš ģitāras un papīrniekiem varētu būt diezgan normāli jo ampa skaņa pat nedaudz līdzinās lampu pastūžu skaņai tieši basa gals (Manuprāt)


 Nu tieši tāpēc man ienāca prāta ka šitas varētu būt tas pastūzis kas man vajadzīgs...
Un dārgi arī viņi nav p a15ls var dabūt jau normālu

----------


## osscar

Labs vakars,

Beidzot manās rokās nonāca labs vef 101 eksemplārs (78 gada-eh nostaļģija - bērnībā tēvam tāds bija   ::  ) , tiesa žēl ka bez skandām   ::  
It kā ejošs, bet netestēju vēl -izjaucu tik. Pārsteidza labas vizuālais un tīrās "iekšas", necēlās roka pārtaisīt uz mikrenēm.
Plānots ir nomainīt visus elektrolītus + počus+barošanas vadu nomainīt+ noslīpēt un nolakot koku, kā arī palasīju te par to apgreidu (papildus tinums trafam un lielāka jauda).
šajā sakarā jautājums - pēc shēmas gala pakāpē jabūt 808 , bet jamam stāv 805, divi oriģināli ar 78 gadu , divi mainīti - ar 81 gadu, spriežot pēc skrūvju krāsojuma, vai šie 805 ir analogi 808 un izturēs paaugstinātu spriegumu  ? 

paldies

----------


## Jon

Apskaties data sheet - tad redzēsi, ka tas KT808 tur lielāku strāvu. Tas svarīgi, ja gribi bunkšķināt uz 4 omiem. VEFs tur bāza iekšā to, kas bija noliktavā. Ir manīti visi KT 802/805/808. Vispār jau tie sovjetu tranzistori bija totāli sūdi; šausmīga parametru izkliede pat vienas partijas robežās. Divus vienādus bija grūti atrast. Zemais barošanas spriegums un attiecīgi mazā pastiprinātāja jauda glāba situāciju.

----------


## osscar

ok, paldies, 805 atradu data sheet - 808 nevarēju sagooglēt. visticamāk ka būs astoņu 8 omu aļa s-30-nieces lakotā koka korpusā, jo oriģinālās diezin vai atradīšu + laika zobs būs darījis savu. vieglāk būs atrast vecas lakotas koka skandas  un nomainīt skaļruņus pret jauniem. Nedzenos pēc jaudas, tīri nostaļģijas pēc paņēmu to aparātu(sencis Vefā ilgi strādāja un pats arī pirms tā sabrukšanas paspēju jamā pastrādāt).

----------


## Didzis

Neko dižu no tā FEFņia neizspiedīsi un tādu retro aparātu jau labāk saglabāt autentisku,kā vēstures liecinieku. Kas tad mums no VEF vairs palicis  ::  . Speciāli jau nav vērts mainīt KT805 uz KT808, jo pilnīgi neko neiegūsi, kā bija 10W tā arī paliks un skaņas kvalitāte arī nemaz nemainīsies.  Šis nav tas aparāts, kuru pērk jaudas pēc. Ja taisies nodarboties ar "tehnisko jaunradi", tad labāk saplosi kādu RRR Y711. To sū** pilna Pasaule, bet VEFs lai paliek vēsturei.

----------


## osscar

skaidrs , ka neplosīšu un traņus nemainīšu. tikai elektrolītus un počus no kuriem viens nedaudz izskatās saliekts (smagi griežas). vienīgi i-netā neatradu ar nominālu 33K dubultos.
jamam ir viens uz 100k un 3 uz 33k. pavazāšos rīt par bodēm + latgale, varbūt ko atrodu. vēl nomainīšu laikam to 6,3 voltu kvēlspuldzi uz Led.

----------


## osscar

tātad kamēr kokam laka žūst, nomainīju visus elektrolītus, esošos filtra nomainīju ar 2 x 10 000. gatavojos počus nomainīt. Notestēju it kā skan, bet abi kanāli skan tā ka kropļoti. bus jāpēta shēma. kuras detaļas vēl dēl vecuma mēdz "izbeigties ? " piefiksēju, ka balnsu nogriežot līdz galam - otrs kanāls turpina skanēt, bet klusāk. ok, rakšos tālāk.

pamērīju spriegumus kontrolpunktos, paregulēju izejas pakāpes mazos počus, viss bumbās, skan kā jauns. nomainīju kvēlspuldzi pret led ielikušu bildes, tikko kā būs korpuss izžuvis.

----------


## osscar

http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?showtopic=104180
Lūk bildes no mana vefiņa bootā, ceru ka skanēs vēl 30 gadu : )

----------


## Vaz3

man no VEF vairs ir palicis tikai šis:

Un vēl pāris tādu,tikai tām ir izlūzušas iekšas(forma tā)

Bet tev vefiņš tīri smuks,kā jauns   ::

----------


## osscar

nu ja vajadzēs kloķi, zināšu kam prasīt  ::

----------


## Vaz3

Nu šis laikam pēdējais dzīvais,pārējie salauzti

----------


## Jon

Smuki jau sanācis. Tik vai tavā eksemplārā nebija alumīnija ekrāns uz preampa? Tam tur noteikti jābūt. Cik atceros, fonu vēl varēja samazināt optimizējot "zemes" punktus, jo rūpnīcā par to nebija īpaši piedomāts. Uz 8 omiem būs problēmas ar jaudu - oriģinālās kastītes bija 4-omīgas. Tās ir vērts pameklēt kaut vai tāpēc, ka nopietni uztaisītas. Materiāls ir kārtīgs saplāksnis, nevis draņķīga skaidene. Un neskatoties uz to, ka kastīte maza, tai pa vidu ir šķērskoks (tādu neatrast nevienā S-90 utml.). Vājā vieta ir draņķīgs pīkstulis; ja nav žēl, to var mainīt pret 35AS pīkstuli - flanči abiem dīvainā kārtā sakrīt. Kādreiz tā izdarīju, un biju pārsteigts, ka pat simfoniskais orķestris un koris bija baudāms (protams, pastiprinātājs bija cits   ::  un naktslampiņu šņorīšu vietā kārtīgi kabeļi, tāpat pie filtra tika piestrādāts).

----------


## osscar

ir ir ekrāns, uzliku jamo. drošibas pēc nolīmēju asās malas ar izolācijus lentu vietā kur jams strīķējas gar filtra koņiem. jā tumbas būtu svētīgi atrast, tikai diezin vai izdosies. patestēju ar jaunajām rrr 30-niecēm, fonā bildē melno var redzēt, skanēja labi, nelikās ka jaudas pietrūkst. jamām ir 8 omi, pēc šiltes - neesmu mērijis   ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Njā kā dizaina elements jau neslikti...

----------


## Ivis

Paklau, es šito pastūzi mocīju pus gadu, kamēr izdabūju skaņu. Īsumā - vēl jāizmet laukā tembriks, jo tajā esošas mikrenes un slēdži līdz nemaņai sajāj skaņu un liec ko citu. Es ilgi domaju, kamer tembrinieku izmetu, žēl bija, tas kastes dizainu no ārpuses samaitāja. Diodes ar laukā, citas iekšā un nošuntē ar 0,01uF. Galeniekam visus elektrolītus šuntē ar 0,1uF. Ar konektoriem un vadiem tas pats, visu laukā, jaunos iekšā. Massai skaties, lai būtu klasiskā zvaigznīte. Filtra elektrolītus pārsālīju - saliku 20 000uF uz plecu - beigās tādus basus ņēma, kādus kopš dzimšanas nebija izdvesis. Lai nebūtu būkšķis un pretīgais maiņstrāvas fons, kamēr elektrolīti uzlādējas, parastu taimeru ar releju uz 3 sekundem ieliku. Žēl, ka tik daudz nojājos, būtu labāk nullīti taisījis, bet patika retro kaste. Basos rūc kā zvērs, vidučos it kā nav dzidruma, augšas ciko - cik-cik. Bet kopuma par kinas vidēji dārgiem multimēdijiem skan kudi labak un metalu var klausities zvera. Atdevu draugam, vēsi kustina S90, sev saliku citu.

----------


## Didzis

Ivis, nu un ko Tu, pus gadu jājoties, ieguvi- kārtejo sačakarēto pastiprinatāju. Vēl jau vajadzēja nomaunīt gala pakapi un trafiņu un tad apgreids būtu galīgs- no orģinala būtu palicis tikai korpuss  ::  . Tak daudz vieglāk un daudz labāks rezultāts būtu būvejot pilnīgi jaunu pastiprinatāju un atstājot mierā vēstures liecinieku. Nu nav VEF 101 nekāds šedevrs un nekādu HI-END no tā neuztaisīsi, liec kaut 50 000 elektrolītus barošanā.VEFa konstruktori jau nekad arī nepretendēja ar 101 modeli uz Briga vai Estonijas pastiprinātāju līmeni. No zapiņa mersi neuztaisīsi!

----------


## osscar

Esmu ticis pie akustikām, tiesa vēl bišku sīkumi viņām jāpalabo.

----------


## Vaz3

Baigi labi izskatās   ::   ::

----------


## Ivis

Vot materiali neko neieguvu. Nojajos, saitos mekleju info, beigas palaidu pasaule pie cita. Stulbs gadijums. Bet dafiga ko uzzinaju un iemacijos visadas audio fiškas. Tā lūk. Pat tumbas saliku filtrus, bet daudz ko labak nekluva. Tumbas bij zel atdot, tagad beninjos iepakotas gaida labakus laikus. Un par gala pakapi taisniba, bij naviga doma izmest, bet laikus attapos un to nedariju, jo sada riciba saku saskatit bezjegu. 
Protams nojaju visu dizainu un no estetiska viedoklja tur viss zaudets. Vot. Finala nav ko paspidet.

----------


## osscar

man aparāta vizuālais ir baigi labs, bet skandas gan bija baigi apbružātas, necerēju ka tik labi izskatīsies kad noslīpēs un nolakos. Laka baigi izlīdzināja, ietonēja gaišās, izdilušās vietas. labi ka alumīnija paneļi ir ok. vēl atliek skaļruņus pameklēt labākus (viens bišku ieburzīts, otram nebija spoles noseg cepure, piemeklēju līdzīgu, bet tumšāku   ::  ). Vadus nomainīju, filtrus gan atstāju oriģinālos, it kā jau ir man no s30 vecajām filtri. ir arī jauni skaļruņi, bet melni. Labāk pameklēšu vecos pelēkos. Zinu ka aparātam nav baigais Hi-Fi skanējums, bet man patīk viņš vizuāli un skandas arī patīk.

----------


## Ivis

Ka retro tam vienmer bus sava vertiba, retums redzet labi saglabatu, atjaunotu un vel teicama darba kartiba. Skanju avoti, vide un klausitaji dazadi, sis retums var tikt izmantots istaja vieta. Ja to skata nevis no upgreida viedoklja, bet ka ta laika darbojosos liecibu, tas ir lielisks un ar to apsveicu. Tagad man zel, ka savu pusgada laika vardarbigi nahrenizeju urbjot caurumus un izmetot lauka dzimtas ieksas. Nepareiza filozofija
Tavejais tiesam izskatas lieliski.

----------


## defs

Es nostaģijai biju atstājis kasti un tembra bloku tajā,kā arī slēdžus un pogas.Izejā biju iebāzis 2x TDA7294, dūšīgāku trafu un beigās ventilatoru pie radiatoriem,lai spej mikrenes nodzesēt-un tad bija niknais.Beigās tik un tā atdevu māšelei,lai liek pie datora vai kur citur.

----------


## osscar

neliels skaļruņu tvīks :

----------


## Delfins

Tu tās gumijnieces ieliki???  :: 
Man gan to skaņa nepatīka..

----------


## osscar

nevarēju atrast sakarīgus vecos skaļruņus   ::   esošie bija sabojāti un viens grabēja.

----------


## osscar

ienācās vēl viens Vefs  pa 3 Ls (nenoturējos nenopērkot)- (piedāvāja vēl trešo   ::   ::   ::  )  4 gadi jaunāks par ieprieksšējo, izejā KT 808. stāvoklis +- ok. nomainīju elektrolītus + vizuālo savedu pa 1 vakaru kārtībā. Nu kaut kā man šitie baigi patīk. 





Ja kādam ir oriģinālās skandas - doda ziņu, interese ir iegādāties.

----------


## Athlons

smuks gan, maita...   ::

----------


## osscar

es viņus speciāli nemeklēju, bet kad ieraugu - tad nespēju viņus tādus apbružātus redzēt   ::  un iegādājos+ tas, ka jamie kā seti nāca oriģināli - ar skandām. Ja atradīšu skandas, tad gan jau šim arī atradīšu pielietojumu !

----------


## osscar

atradu skandas (tikai dažāda gadagājuma, pēc nosaukumiem var redzēt ) un savedu kārtībā.





tagad jāmeklē jauns aparāts, kāds vecs rrr vai kāds cits , lai būtu ko darīt līdz pavasarim  ::

----------


## Vaz3

Nu tev jau drīz kolekcija,man peidāvāja vienu šito pa 10ls,bet tā arī nepaņēmu,krīze tač   ::

----------

